# The word "To Plumb" as a verb. . .



## UALocal1Plumber (Jun 19, 2009)

I just wanted to get feedback from other people in the plumbing industry. . . I mean real professionals - master plumbers, registered journeyman plumbers, etc. 

I absolutely cannot STAND when people use the word "plumb" as a verb. That is to say, "I just finished plumbing that bathroom and boy, was it tough", or "I re-plumbed the expensive sit down bathtub because the unit was defective".

The verb "to plumb" means to orient a straight edge perpendicular to the surface of the earth, such that if it is carried through, would reach the center of the earth. For example, "hey, plumb up that column so we can get out of here" or "would you please drop the plumb bob so that I can plumb up this 7/8" threaded rod".

The word "plumber" derives from the Latin term "plumbum nigrum", or "dark soft metal", which was their term for lead. You see, all sanitary and potable systems in use by the Romans were fabricated out of lead tubing, the metal being very easy to work in the field, its toxic effects on humans unknown at the time.

Therefore a PLUMBER is not a person who PLUMBS things anymore than a CARPENTER is a man who CARPENTS things, or a COOPER is a man who COOPS things, or a CHANDLER is a man who CHANDLES things, etc, etc. 

To the Romans, a plumber was a worker of lead - a craft and skill that many plumbers today are proud to continue practicing. 

So I ask you plumbers out there - does it drive you as crazy as it gets me? In general, I'll use the term "pipe" to refer to the work that I've done, as in "I piped out that three piece bathroom in 16 minutes and you're still unloading your carpenting tools". How do you refer to your work?

I have to say, whether this is fair or not, that the moment I hear someone say that they plumbed the house or something, I assume that they have no idea what they're talking about and that they bulk of their knowledge comes from a 30 minute seminar on CPVC glue that was held in Home Depot.

BTW a plumb bob carries its name because the Romans fashioned theirs out of soft, easy to shape lead, creating the most accurate leveling tool known to man. So in general, the prefix plumb will refer to the word lead.

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm a tiler :shifty:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

That must drive you plumb crazy


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

If that's the biggest problem in your life, you're just plumb lucky....









Now go plumb something.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

So you buy your material at a Pipe Supply House or is it a Plumbing Supply House? On most job sites there are a number of people who wouldn't understand what you meant if you said you just completed "piping the 2nd floor". I have also heard Sparky's say "hey we just finished piping the 1st floor" and their stuff isn't supposed to have any kind of liquid in it.


----------



## UALocal1Plumber (Jun 19, 2009)

Exactly. They didn't just finish electricalizing the floor. 

And I am a lighthearted individual. It's just those one or two things that make me want to blow a gasket.

Like when people frame a dormer with 3" drywall screws.

Or when they talk about spackling the wall, you know, to smooth out the dings.

Maddening.

Keith


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

UALocal1Plumber said:


> Exactly. They didn't just finish electricalizing the floor.
> 
> And I am a lighthearted individual. It's just those one or two things that make me want to blow a gasket.
> 
> ...


I understand your point. It's just the way language & terminology have evolved in the industry & trades. Stay light hearted, let more important stuff drive you crazy.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

UALocal1*Plumber* 
Member
Trade:* Plumbing *


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

My plumber re-plumbed all of the plumbing that replaced the other plumbing that had to be re-plumbed because the carpenter on-site thought it was not plumb.:whistling


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

Tattoo said:


> My plumber re-plumbed all of the plumbing that replaced the other plumbing that had to be re-plumbed because the carpenter on-site thought it was not plumb.:whistling


----------



## Ponderosa West (Mar 28, 2010)

I say plumb it....


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

griz said:


> So you buy your material at a Pipe Supply House or is it a Plumbing Supply House? On most job sites there are a number of people who wouldn't understand what you meant if you said you just completed "piping the 2nd floor". I have also heard Sparky's say "hey we just finished piping the 1st floor" and their stuff isn't supposed to have any kind of liquid in it.



No wonder these pipes don't work, they're full of wires!


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> No wonder these pipes don't work, they're full of wires!


:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

Things must be slow down at the old union hall!!


----------

